# How Many Varieties of P. emersonii Are There??



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 10, 2016)

There were some pictures on an old thread regarding P. emersonii var. huonglanae, but I could not see any of the pictures.
Are they the "better shaped" full round one with less prominent spottings on the pouch??

What's P. emersonii var. Cao Bang?

Please shed some light, anyone. 

Thanks!


----------



## troy (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm trying to figure out how spammers are posting on s.t.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2016)

troy said:


> I'm trying to figure out how spammers are posting on s.t.



Somehow they sneak on occasionally. Usually one of our members sees the spam, notifies the administrators and one of us takes care of it,


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 10, 2016)

Uh~ excuse me guys, but why are you talking about this on my thread?
I feel like I have been spammed. 
Remove!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Uh~ excuse me guys, but why are you talking about this on my thread?
> I feel like I have been spammed.
> Remove!!!


Not you at all. I don't know why troy posted his observation in your thread, but I felt the need to respond. Sorry.


----------



## troy (Jan 10, 2016)

Sorry about posting about the spammers but I can't get through to anybody except on a post. I have never heard of multiple varities of emersonii, I'm guessing a different variety would come from a different geographical location?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 11, 2016)

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/newpaph4.html

Vietnam vs. China, color also differs 
I haven't heard of Cao Bang


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the link, but I don't think it helps really.
Only one picture of poor quality with nothing else to compare it to.
So the person claims that the orange colored ones found in Vietnam is emersonii var. huonglanae?

I have seen some photos of emersonii var. huonglanae (if they were correct), and they all had yellow pouch. Maybe the photo quality or mislabeled or no such thing as varietis but just minor differences that naturally occurs as is the case with pretty much anything??


----------



## eggshells (Jan 11, 2016)

There is a pink emersonii (See roth's post)

and there is an alba (a couple of clones popped up) found.


----------



## troy (Jan 11, 2016)

Happypaphy contact holger or wenging perner at hengduan biotech, they would know


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 11, 2016)

Holger Perner. Ok, that sounds like a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 11, 2016)

eggshells said:


> There is a pink emersonii (See roth's post)
> 
> and there is an alba (a couple of clones popped up) found.



That is pretty! I prefer no dark pigment on the staminode. 
I will do some more digging, but if you mean totally pink, I don't think I've come across that one yet.
I have seen one with slight pink blush near the center of the petals.


----------

